# Alice in Wonderland 3D, in theaters March 19th 2010



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland 3-D will hit theaters a week later on March 19th 2010.

http://randomplayground.net/main/20...n-wonderland-2010-movie-starring-johnny-depp/


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Dude... epic fake.

I would have so watched it too.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

xIsamuTM said:


> Dude... epic fake.
> 
> I would have so watched it too.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1014759/

Doesn't appear to be a fake.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope, some photos on zap2it also.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

xIsamuTM said:


> Dude... epic fake.
> 
> I would have so watched it too.


It is very real


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

Why does every movie has to be 3d now? It only makes me pay more, or miss the 3d because it won't have subtitles :nono2:

About the movie itself, being somewhat a Burton and friends fan, can't wait for it to come out


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

A week later than what?

PS. Story was in USA Today, yesterday.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

It's a must see for me.

--- CHAS


----------



## nickfrye (Apr 8, 2009)

I am looking forward to this creepy version of Alice in Wonderland. I saw photos around the net a week ago and it seemed very intriguing.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There's more pics on Zap2it, including the actress playing Alice and Tweedledee and Tweedledum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just saw this movie. Actually I like it! Very Tim Burton.

The guy is a nut but IMHO he does make some good movies.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Once we (my fiancee and I) got WORKING 3-D glasses (the third pair were functional), we really enjoyed it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Just saw this movie. Actually I like it! Very Tim Burton.
> 
> The guy is a nut but IMHO he does make some good movies.


Was it as freaky as it looks in the previews? :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dave29 said:


> Was it as freaky as it looks in the previews? :lol:


A little but it does have a story. The original Alice in Wonderland was just a series of events but this film goes a bit farther.

Also this film is not really a re-make. Its more like a sequel.


----------

